# Future classics



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

So me and a couple of mates were chatting yesterday about cars we see as future classics or even just ones that will appreciate in value well. Are there any other than the obvious limited edition models etc? We were trying to come up with a few that would cost less than 5k to buy today. Any ideas/inputs?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have a look at my classic cars of the week thread,  I am sure there will be a few that could go for the 5K or less price bracket.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Clio Williams


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Few of the Abarth 695s I reckon. Tributo Ferrari, maserati edition and all the fully spec'd/limited edition Bipostos.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Too many to mention and in some ways is impacted by what your definition of a classic is - some would argue an Austin Allegro is


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Peugeot 508 GTs, especially egyptian blue saloons 😁


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Mk4 golf r32 defiantly


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Anything that's a bit silly and breaks down a lot  Citroen C6, Alfa 159/Brera/Spider and GT, 147GTA, Ford Focus RS (both generations), Passat R36, Jaguar XJ Super V8 etc etc


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Megane r26.r and 275.r surely got to be on the list


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Ford Puma. 1.7 variants. Lots of different special editions such as the millennium & Thunder.

The FRP will definitely be a classic on its own


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

E85 z4 BMW


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

VW Corrado if you can find an original unmolested version. Good to drive and not many sold when new as didn't take off. Still looks good today Prices already starting to head skywards.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

308 GTi will be a future classic, slightly bigger so more practical and with the R coming out soon, they will be soon available at a cheaper price


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ive had many of conversations like this over the years as the OP stated a £5k-ish car that could potentially be worth double or more then the £5k of todays money??? Tricky one at £5k, maybe if you doubled your budget to £10k that opens up a lot more cars!! 

But I reckon £5k now could get you a MK4 Golf R32 that could be worth a bit in a few years, Maybe a Impreza STi Type R as its the only Impreza model to come with 2 doors(P1 is the watered down UK version of a STi type R)

Up the budget to £10k, and you have the MK1 Focus RS, Racing Puma, Evo 6 Tommi Mak, Skyline R32 GTR!!!


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

andy665 said:


> Too many to mention and in some ways is impacted by what your definition of a classic is - some would argue an Austin Allegro is


Given the price that some of these have been selling for lately I would say they already are.
I know of an MG Metro Turbo that sold not long ago for £15,000 & my mate just sold his MG Montego Turbo to a visitor at the NEC Classic show for £9000.oo & my MG Montego (non turbo) is a cleaner example.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I reckon these will be, and they're very very cheap at the minute.

E39.










Cooks


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Best BMW saloon shape ever the e39.

5K....something made in lowish numbers. Kept well an unmodified will always be a classic once old enough.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

E36 M3 or 325/328i sports will only go up in value.
E39 is a good shout
And E90/91 Lci 330i and 335i will be one to have in the future as they are rare


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Alfa 147 and 156 gta. Good looking, bags of character, lovely interiors, never massively popular, a good one will be a very rare sight in 10 years time.

Peugeot 306 gti6 / rallye, 106 gti / rallye, Saxo vts. Find a completely standard, tidy, low mileage one if you can.

Clio 172 mk1, 172 cup. Again, try finding a decent standard one now never mind 10-15 years time. The trophy was hyped as a future classic at launch so values stayed strong, but I think early cars will be fondly remembered in a few years.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

A deffo classic for future would be a....

Merc SL circa about 1990 age. Easy to pick up for 5K. No way are they going any lower than that. Amazing amount of car for the money.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jaguar S Type R... Well, hopefully anyway :lol:


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for all your inputs! Wasn't expecting a response as good as that


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Wish i`d of kept my Datsun 120y instead of losing it in Edinburgh, must be worth millions now..


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Honda S2000.

Prices have risen over the past few years.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Accord Type R, 850 CSI, ( maybe under 5 grand ) Mazda 6 MPS.


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

BMW M3 CSL's have gone up a considerable amount in the past few years, definitely worth holding onto if you have one.

I can dream . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I reckon the following will end up (or already have) quite a following and could see some values creeping up -

RenaulSport Clio 172 (MKI/Cup/Trophy)
RenaultSport Megane R26 
VW R32 Golf (MKIV model)
Honda S2000
Ford Focus RS (MKI/II)
Ford SportKa
Ford Fiesta ST (current model)
BMW 1M



Rowan83 said:


> Clio Williams


I'd say that's already a classic! Awesome cars. 

I'd love to think that a couple of the cars I own may end up with a bit of a following and become a classic. The Twingo 133 I own was fairly short lived as a model and doesn't look like another RS Twingo is on it's way just yet.

Also, my CLS63 was only fitted with the 6.2ltre V8 for four years, prior to that it was the 5.5 kompressor and then after that the bi-turbo lump.


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

andy665 said:


> Too many to mention and in some ways is impacted by what your definition of a classic is - some would argue an Austin Allegro is


My dad had one and called it a Austin Aggro it was always breaking down
Apart from that I reckon a Subaru WR1


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

ST165/185/205 generations of the toyota celica gt-four's always a missed car and numbers are getting lower and lower all the time.

The 1.7 racing puma's
106 gti in a few years maybe
1st generation clio 172's
Volvo T5's
Saab 9-3 turbo's 
MG ZT V8


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

There is a chance the Celica might after the SW20 MR2 does. 

Still think nostalgic British cars will have there place the Rover 200vI/BRM Being a good example. So fingers crossed the 25 and ZR might as they were bloody good but it's taking ages for the Rover coupes to go up in price.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Scooby0775 said:


> My dad had one and called it a Austin Aggro it was always breaking down
> Apart from that I reckon a Subaru WR1


Not a chance!! A WR1 will never be a classic, crap colour for starter and there not that desirable in the Subaru world, And as a Subaru fanatic(owned 8 since I past my test in 2001) I think the Impreza Type R/P1 will be worth a little bit in years to come(only shape to be a 2 door and made in far less numbers then 4 door shape) but I cant see any other models will be worth loads, 22B is already a classic and are fetching £40k+ and newage limited edition cars just dont seem to go up in price they just hold there price at the moment(Spec C Type RA, S202, S203, S204 etc)

I guess Impreza's dont have that same effect as Ford RS models when they get old. But I can see myself driving a old Impreza in about 30-40 years time telling all the young ones that these where the cars to have in the late 90's early 2000's, these cars have a big part in my life and once you've had one you find it hard to get it out of your system


----------



## Paul K (Dec 11, 2015)

What about the 350z


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Peugeot 205 GTI
Peugeot 106 Rallye mk1 
Renault 5 GT turbo (if y lucky at 5k)
Honda Integra Type R
Mini Cooper S (supercharged)
Renault Clio cup 
VW Golf GTI mk2 8v/16v
VW Corrado VR6
VW Lupo GTI
Fiat Strada Abarth
Citroen AX GT500
Daihatsu Charade GTti
Toyota MR2
Mazda MX5 mk1
Ford Puma 1.7 ..brilliant little car and cheap at the moment!
My thoughts for 5k:thumb:


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Brian1612 said:


> Few of the Abarth 695s I reckon. Tributo Ferrari, maserati edition and all the fully spec'd/limited edition Bipostos.


for 5k!!!?


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Harry_p said:


> Alfa 147 and 156 gta. Good looking, bags of character, lovely interiors, never massively popular, a good one will be a very rare sight in 10 years time.
> 
> Peugeot 306 gti6 / rallye, 106 gti / rallye, Saxo vts. Find a completely standard, tidy, low mileage one if you can.
> 
> Clio 172 mk1, 172 cup. Again, try finding a decent standard one now never mind 10-15 years time. The trophy was hyped as a future classic at launch so values stayed strong, but I think early cars will be fondly remembered in a few years.


GTA are a great, if slightly compromised car but brilliant engine. Not for 5k though.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Paul K said:


> What about the 350z


Uhm no. It's not an r34.


----------



## Paul K (Dec 11, 2015)

Yeah I know. But I'm slightly biased. I have one!! But they are more attainable for reasonable dosh


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Paul K said:


> Yeah I know. But I'm slightly biased. I have one!! But they are more attainable for reasonable dosh


As do I. It's not a classic, nor can I see it ever being


----------



## Paul K (Dec 11, 2015)

I dunno. I think it may


----------



## Paul K (Dec 11, 2015)

And if the VW lupo and the Diahatsu charade is on the list. Surely there is place for a big engined rear wheel drive sports car


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Paul K said:


> And if the VW lupo and the Diahatsu charade is on the list. Surely there is place for a big engined rear wheel drive sports car


Yeah a daihatsu..... A classic :lol: Mm..


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Yeah a daihatsu..... A classic :lol: Mm..


It is though for what it started and its a decent drive. 100 bhp 1litre.
Nissan 350z isn't a bad car either but personally not something i'd call a classic.


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

scoobyboy1 said:


> Not a chance!! A WR1 will never be a classic, crap colour for starter and there not that desirable in the Subaru world, And as a Subaru fanatic(owned 8 since I past my test in 2001) I think the Impreza Type R/P1 will be worth a little bit in years to come(only shape to be a 2 door and made in far less numbers then 4 door shape) but I cant see any other models will be worth loads, 22B is already a classic and are fetching £40k+ and newage limited edition cars just dont seem to go up in price they just hold there price at the moment(Spec C Type RA, S202, S203, S204 etc)
> 
> I guess Impreza's dont have that same effect as Ford RS models when they get old. But I can see myself driving a old Impreza in about 30-40 years time telling all the young ones that these where the cars to have in the late 90's early 2000's, these cars have a big part in my life and once you've had one you find it hard to get it out of your system


We'll see i personally like the colour


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

eddie bullit said:


> GTA are a great, if slightly compromised car but brilliant engine. Not for 5k though.


True but you can pick up a decent Alfa Romeo GTV with the wonderful 3.0L V6 Busso engine with that budget.

Which is what I've done, see pic below, and I'm keeping this beauty away in my garage as a future investment as these will def be a future classic...


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

You used to be able to pick up a decent 156 gta for £5k, I was looking at them 3-4 years ago but ultimately decided I didn't want to go back to fwd and something slower than my m3.

I still like them a lot, but don't think I'll ever actually own one.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Alfa male said:


> True but you can pick up a decent Alfa Romeo GTV with the wonderful 3.0L V6 Busso engine with that budget.
> 
> Which is what I've done, see pic below, and I'm keeping this beauty away in my garage as a future investment as these will def be a future classic...


Stunner - especially in that beautiful colour - properly suits it and not as common as the ubiquitous red :thumb::argie:


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes, that is rather lovely.

The wheels are design classics too. I don't have anything to put them on but I'd like to buy a set and hide away amongst my collection.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Alfa 155 silverstone ? had all the loophole front and rear wings for entering the BTCC .

No idea how much they would cost though or even seen one for years but might be worth a punt.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I'm surprised no-ones has mentioned the BMW E30 ! (unless I've missed it - sorry if I have) you'll pick one of them up for £5k or less - 2 doors are the prefered, also convertibles, 325 sport or 318is if you can, they are probably already classed as a classic, but they are appreciating and fun to drive, also look out for the E24 635, you can pick up a reasonable one of these for around £5k or less too, BMW E28, M535 :thumb:
BMW's - especially the sportier ones, will more or less always become a classic, but there are many makes and models out there that are "becoming" classics, how about an XJS, spend a bit more - say £10k you might even get a nice Merc 190 Cosworth, a Sierra Saphire Cosworth 4x4 --- I could go on.

I wish I had a crystal ball say about 10 - 15 years ago !!


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Because everyone already considers them as classics and you'll already pay 4x as much for a decent one as you would have a few years ago.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Mk2 xr2


----------



## s4sprint72 (Apr 3, 2015)

President Swirl said:


> Accord Type R, 850 CSI, ( maybe under 5 grand ) Mazda 6 MPS.


I don't think you'll find an 850 CSI for five grand and if you did it would be a money pit or a Cat C/D. A good CSI would be £15K or more. These were the M version in all but badge with a 5.4 litre V12 and 6-speed 'box. The ordinary 850 might be available for £5K though. I think any German car with a twelve cylinder engine is a potential classic although the only ones you might buy now for five grand are BMW 7 or 8 series and Mercedes S class or CL.
Lotus Elan M100 - that's the front-wheel-drive version from 1989 onwards (not the later S2, which is pricier).
Any Alfa Romeo with the 2.5 or 3 litre Alfa (as opposed to GM 3.2 litre) V6 motor. These are still available below five grand, but not for much longer. 
Fiat Coupé with the five cylinder turbocharged engine. These too are already appreciating. 
I suspect you'd struggle to find an MG ZT with the Ford V8 for £5K - well a straight one anyway, but it has to be a dead cert future classic.


----------



## abo999 (Nov 13, 2015)

John74 said:


> Alfa 155 silverstone ? had all the loophole front and rear wings for entering the BTCC .
> 
> No idea how much they would cost though or even seen one for years but might be worth a punt.


That ship has sailed for a quick and dirty investment. Ten years ago they could be found for under a grand. Now they're like seven grand plus.


----------



## s2x2 (Nov 1, 2009)

Audi UrS6 and Audi S2 (ABY engine)


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks again for all the inputs


----------

